# Problem with Versatranz Transfers



## Airka02 (Jan 9, 2007)

I ordered 100 white transfers for the first time with versatranz and I already had at least 45 customers bringing theirs back because they are completly coming off, front and back. I have had to replace all of them out of my pocket. Basically I made 50 shirts for free for people and versatrans has been looking into this for 3 weeks. I called them and they made a transfer to test and of course it did not come off so I had to mail them mine (I mailed 2 I tested)and that was almost 2 weeks ago. I have called and left a message once and called multiple times after that without an answer. I am not getting anywhere. I will not use this company anymore for sure. I paid 200.00 for these transfers and still have no answer. Have you guys had any problem with them before and what did they do?


----------



## UBADGE (Feb 22, 2010)

Did they look like this?

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t124213.html


----------



## Airka02 (Jan 9, 2007)

yes exactly like the second one


----------

